# Powermate 5000w not generating (not the brushes)



## vanhoand (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I just picked up a used powermate 5000 that appears to have had very little use. The guy I bought it from said it was running fine during a power outage and then slowly started to lose generating power to the point it puts out nothing. He replaced the brushes but that didn't fix it. The engine runs fine although the idle speed screw is missing so its a little loopy but starts and stays running fine.

I assumed it just needed the field re-flashed. However, that doesn't seem to have fixed it. I'll explain my procedure to see if I messed something up...

1. With the engine running, I plugged in a cut off extention cord into one of the 120v outlets on the generator. 

2. I connected one of the cut ends of the cord to the negative side of a 12v battery charger and then brushed the positive wire on the positive charger post a couple times

3. There was some arcing and the generator engine loaded up a little but no fix.

I then tried it with a 12v car battery with similar results. 

I opened up the end bell and nothing looks out of the ordinary. The fuses are good and have continuity and there's no corrosion or any other noticeable problems with any of the wiring. I was looking for the auto voltage reg but didn't see anything that resembled what i'd seen in several youtube videos on other brand generators. In face all I could really see was the big capacitor, the 2 diodes, 2 fuses, and the brushes.

Any ideas or tips here would be greatly appreciated... My wife was skeptical that I'd bought a boat anchor and I'm worried she may have been right.

Thanks!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Not all generators have AVR's. The capacitor could be the problem. Do you have a model #?


----------



## vanhoand (Apr 19, 2014)

I do...

Coleman Powermate 5000
PM0525202.02


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't see an AVR in the parts list. 

Assuming that you've checked the rotor/stator and they aren't shorted or open the capacitor is the likely problem. They do fail. Fortunately they are cheap. The capacitor serves as a "poor man's" voltage regulator. It works but isn't as good at regulation as a true AVR.


----------



## vanhoand (Apr 19, 2014)

I haven't checked the rotor/stator yet and honestly am not sure where to start on that. Can you point me to a set of instructions or a schematic? I'll hunt around on youtube but I'm not sure if its specific to my model... 

I'll see if someone at work has a capacitor tester or a multimeter with that capability on Monday.

Thanks!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's the manual:

http://www.powermate.com/pdfs/2007/11/17/manual_pm0525202.02.pdf


----------



## vanhoand (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks. I had that manual but unfortunately it doesn't specify much in the way of diagnostics...
With the motor running, a working capacitor should put out 24v at the brushes right?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Voltage varies in response to changes in load.


----------



## vanhoand (Apr 19, 2014)

But 0v would be an indicator of a bad capacitor right?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Bad capacitor, bad diode, bad winding, etc.


----------

